# Portable Generator Size For A 310Tb



## Troy M

We will doing a lot of remote camping. What size of generator do you recommend for a 310TB with its 2 ac units.


----------



## W5CI

I had to add a hard start capacitor on my 268RL to be able to use my Honda 3000 to run the AC in the hot Arkansas wx. To run 2 ac's you probably have a 50 amp system and will require a rather large gen, IMHO


----------



## Troy M

Awesome information and that was never explained to me like that. After checking the actual TT it is pre-wired for another ac but not installed (I am still negotiating the price). This is great news as I will not need 50A service and go back to my original and less expensive plan of linking 2 Honda EU2000 or Ryobi's for $1,200 vs $3,500+ for running a monster genset.

I see old Onans (4000 & 5500s) for sale on craigslist and I know they come from genset wired TT's but one would think that you could use that as a portable external. Any thoughts?


----------



## CamperAndy

Troy M said:


> I see old Onans (4000 & 5500s) for sale on craigslist and I know they come from genset wired TT's but one would think that you could use that as a portable external. Any thoughts?


These built in ONAN's would not be readily convertible to being portable. Actually any generator of a size to run two AC units at the same time would not be really be portable as they would be getting up into the 275 to 300 pound range. They can be moved but it would be no fun.


----------



## Troy M

Much appreciated. I decided on two Ryobi 2200 watt inverter generators on parallel. I have been looking for an extended run tank but with no luck so the DIY that I found on you tube is what I am left with. Once I get it put together and tested I will post the results and pictures of the set up. My cost so far is;
$549 X 2 - generators (online only - $599 in store) 
$99 - parallel kit
$49 - marine 6 gal gas container - Walmart
$49 - fuel hose - Walmart
$20 - radiator clamps, t-connector, fuel connectors
$20 - extra fuel caps (just in case and when extended run is not required) - Ryobi online

Minus 10% military discount - got to love Home Depot

modifying the fuel caps with 3/8" marine outboard fuel connectors.


----------



## hautevue

X2 w/W5CI above: I also put a hard start capacitor on my a/c unit and can now start and run the unit with my 2kw Honeywell knock-off of the 2kw Honda. With you having two air conditioners, you should install hard start capacitors in both a/c units. They are cheap and definitely help the units start more easily.

Congrats and stay cool!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Troy M said:


> Much appreciated. I decided on two Ryobi 2200 watt inverter generators on parallel. I have been looking for an extended run tank but with no luck so the DIY that I found on you tube is what I am left with. Once I get it put together and tested I will post the results and pictures of the set up.


I made an extended run tank just as you seem to be thinking. Works great, I wouldn't think of purchasing one at twice the cost. It is easy to make, just be sure to include the primer bulb as it comes in handy to get things going. Also can be used to transfer fuel into the tanks when the siphon doesn't work. You can get all the parts you need at Walmart.

DAN


----------



## villui

Robert: We wish you we're our neighbor. You are a wealth of information and certainly a skilled handyman with repairs.
I was looking for this type of info. That's on our list to purchase.











robertized said:


> There is some basic information about generators you need to know before purchasing one. Small/Portable generators come in two basic voltages, 120V and 240V AC, and the wattage ratings are for, running watts and starting watts. Most generators on the market today give you the starting watts on the side of the unit because this number is always larger and looks better. The starting watts is important especially if you are starting motors (A/C) as this is what is need to get this load up and running. The running watts are what you use to add up all of the loads you plan to run with the generator, so find out what this rating is and use it to size the generator. You have stated that you want to run two A/C units; well this is going to take a larger size generator and after figuring out all of the other loads, the cost and the weight of the unit will add up. Did your trailer come with the two A/C units pre-installed or did you add the second unit yourself. The reason I ask is what size of power cord you have on your trailer. If it is a 30A then your trailer is setup for 120V, if it is a 50A then it is a 120/240V even thought nothing in the trailer runs on 240V. Our trailer came with a 50A because it was prewired for the second A/C, and it is on the second 120V line. If I had to connect my trailer to a 30A 120V supply using an adaptor the second A/C would not work. An example of the difference between a 120V and a 240V AC generator would be this. Let's say you buy a 3500W running load generator that is 120V then you would be able to get 29A on the single line into the trailer. Now you decided to buy a 3500W running load generator that is 120/240V then you would have two lines into the trailer that are only rated at 14.6A each. Looking at the data sheet for both the 15K and the 13.5K BTU AC units the running load watts @ 100F would be 2025W and 1913W respectively. You can go to the generator manufacturer's site of your choice it will give you examples and loading information to help you figure out what you might need. There is plenty to learn about sizing a generator Good Luck.


----------



## Troy M

Now onto the storing and transporting the generators and gas. We found out while taking the generator to an event that the gas fumes are crazy bad and instead of putting them in the back of the truck we would put them on the rear utilizing the factory receiver hitch which would also







up the toungue weight as the Harley in front cargo will add quite a bit. I figure the load to be about 250# with gas can full. Had to remount the spare to move it up a few inches to clear the carrier and then slide it to the left. The cargo box I bought from Home Depot about 8 years ago for something else and only had to grind down the lid supports a little for it to shut. I also had to put the original gas caps back on for it to fit and reduce fuel spill. To reduce the bounce and give me piece of mind I use three straps, two of which go around the bumper. The carog box also has room for the extended run fuel hose and parallel kit. See pics.




















UPDATE: Got a reply from Keystone about the front tie downs load capacity and the rear hitch capacity. The front tie downs are designed to restain 1000# for all 4 but did not specify what each one are rated for --- I guess 250lbs?

The rear hitch they said was not rated for anything as it was installed by the frame manufacturer, Keystone does not use them and "may cause damage to the trailer if used." I asked that they contact the frame builder or send me the contact info. more to follow.

New Update: 150# is the capacity according to Lippert. Looks like I either need to







the load or do some re-enforcing.


----------



## Troy M

Troy M said:


> Much appreciated. I decided on two Ryobi 2200 watt inverter generators on parallel. I have been looking for an extended run tank but with no luck so the DIY that I found on you tube is what I am left with. Once I get it put together and tested I will post the results and pictures of the set up. My cost so far is;
> $549 X 2 - generators (online only - $599 in store)
> $99 - parallel kit
> $49 - marine 6 gal gas container - Walmart
> $49 - fuel hose - Walmart
> $20 - radiator clamps, t-connector, fuel connectors
> $20 - extra fuel caps (just in case and when extended run is not required) - Ryobi online
> 
> Minus 10% military discount - got to love Home Depot
> 
> modifying the fuel caps with 3/8" marine outboard fuel connectors.


Update: do no use jb weld on the inside of the cap to seal it. It does not play well with gas. Got a putty from auto zone used for gas tank repairing. Cures hard as steel.


----------

